# So angelt Japan: Tintenfisch



## Salmonidenangler (16. Juli 2019)

Die So angelt Japan Reihe ist wirklich toll, großes Kompliment! Ich würde mich freuen, wenn das Format vllt. auch für andere Länder beibehalten würde.


----------



## afbaumgartner (18. Juli 2019)

Schöner Bericht, ich muss mich dem Salmonidenangler anschließen. Bild 1 zeigt die typische Morphologie eines Kalmars, Bilder 2 und 3 scheinen eher Sepien zu sein.
Außer an der gedrungeneren Körperform vor allem allem am Schulp zu unterscheiden, einer dicken, nahezu ovalen, mineralischen Platte, die den Körper der Sepia stabilisiert und als Auftriebsorgan fungiert. Man kennt die Dinger als Knabbermaterial für Wellensittiche und findet sie bisweilen am Strand.
Kalmare haben dort ein elastisches Stabilisierung"organ" aus Chitin, den sogenannten "Squid Pen".
Der Oktopus verfügt über gar kein solches "Skelett".


----------



## Salt (18. Juli 2019)

Auf den Fotos sind nur Kalmare zu sehen. Foto 1 zeigt einen "klassischen" Freiwasserkalmar, so wie wir sie auch aus europäischen Gewässern kennen. Die anderen Fotos zeigen verschiedenen Arten von riffbewohnenden Kalmaren zbsp den Bigfin Reefsquid. Diese leben ganzjährig im Flachwasser und meist an Struktur, müssen nicht so schnell und so weit schwimmen, deshalb sind sie nicht ganz so stromlinienförmig. Der Bigfin Reefsquid (Sepioteuthis lessoniana) ist übrigens schon vor Jahren durch den Suez ins Mittelmeer gewandert und wird zbsp auf Zypern aber auch sonst im östlichen Mittelmeer vor allem im Sommer gefangen. Die klassische Squidseason am Mittelmeer ist ja sonst eher im Winter, zumindest vom Ufer aus.

Schnur können Kalmare sehr wohl nehmen wenn sie groß genug sind und die Ausrüstung nicht zu kräftig ist.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Der hier hat an der 20g Spinne durchaus ein bisschen abgezogen.....aber langsamer als jeder Fisch und sehr gleichmäßig. Wenn er stoppt kann man ihn danach wie eine Tüte ran ziehen.
Auf der amerikanischen Pazifikseite wird nachts vom Boot aus auf Humboldkalmar gejiggt. Das sind echte rote Teufel, Diablo Rojo genannt....gibt einige Videos im Netz dazu.

Beim egi-jigging ist übrigens immer Vorsicht geboten....bei der Landung wegen der Tinte und beim Hakenlösen wegen dem Schnabel, besonders bei den großen.


----------



## afbaumgartner (18. Juli 2019)

Da hast du recht, Salt. Aber Sepioteuthis heißen sie nicht umsonst. Eine Ähnlichkeit ist schon da.

Medium 51945 anzeigenSepia (und Petermännchen) geschleppt in GR


----------



## Salt (18. Juli 2019)

Stimmt absolut, im englischen werden sie auch Cuttlesquid genannt....


----------



## Georg Baumann (24. Juli 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Die So angelt Japan Reihe ist wirklich toll, großes Kompliment! Ich würde mich freuen, wenn das Format vllt. auch für andere Länder beibehalten würde.



Leider sind wir nicht so oft in fernen Ländern unterwegs, aber wenn wir die Chance haben, machen wir's natürlich :-( Danke für die Blumen!


----------

